# Cláusula-Oración-Frase



## fynn5422

Alguien podría decirme cuál es la diferencia entre "oración", "cláusula" y "frase"?
Gracias.


----------



## Tarahumara

Hola,
Cláusula= Clause-algo estipulado en un contrato o acuerdo.
Frase= Phrase- un grupo de oraciones o un dicho.
Oración = Sentence - grupo de palabras para decir o establecer algo.
Espera otras respuestas.
Tarahumara


----------



## ACQM

Una "oración" tiene siempre sujeto y predicado como "La mesa es blanca" o "Marta baila" "El hecho de crecer sin padres marcará la vida de todos esos niños que estan en un orfanato" o "Voy"

Todas las oraciones son frases. Pero hay frases sin sujeto y predicado como "¡Hola!" o "Miguel" o "Olé", que no son oraciones.

"Cláusula", para mi es un punto de un contrato que puede tener una frase o más.


----------



## josera--

Oración (sentence): consta de sujeto + predicado
Frase (phrase): palabra o grupo de palabras que forman una unidad sintáctica sin llegar a ser una oración, y hay distintos tipos, según el núcleo de la frase:
- verb phrase: el núcleo es un verbo: have finished
- noun phrase: a fat man
- adjective phrase: very hot
- adverb phrase: pretty soon
- prepositional phrase: under the chair

Lo que sería interesante es que algún nativo inglés explicara la diferencia entre "sentence" y "clause" (si es que no es lo mismo).
Saludos.


----------



## ACQM

josera-- said:


> Oración (sentence): consta de sujeto + predicado
> Frase (phrase): palabra o grupo de palabras que forman una unidad sintáctica sin llegar a ser una oración, y hay distintos tipos, según el núcleo de la frase:
> - verb phrase: el núcleo es un verbo: have finished
> - noun phrase: a fat man
> - adjective phrase: very hot
> - adverb phrase: pretty soon
> - prepositional phrase: under the chair
> 
> Lo que sería interesante es que algún nativo inglés explicara la diferencia entre "sentence" y "clause" (si es que no es lo mismo).
> Saludos.




Pero en español se usa "sintagma" más que "frase" con el sentido que tú le das calcando al inglés. Como mínimo yo nunca he estudidado "frase nominal" sinó "sintagma nominal"


----------



## josera--

ACQM said:


> Pero en español se usa "sintagma" más que "frase" con el sentido que tú le das calcando al inglés. Como mínimo yo nunca he estudidado "frase nominal" sinó "sintagma nominal"


Efectivamente, en español sería "sintagma". Yo explicaba el significado desde el punto de vista de la gramática inglesa. Por eso, hice referencia a los distintos tipos (verb phrase, noun phrase, adverb phrase,...) según la terminología inglesa, sin hacer referencia al concepto "sintagma nominal". 
Sigo insistiendo en que algún nativo inglés explicara la diferencia entre "sentence" y "clause".
Saludos.


----------



## JB

> Lo que sería interesante es que algún nativo inglés explicara la diferencia entre "sentence" y "clause" (si es que no es lo mismo).
> Saludos.



I am tempted to suggest you post that question in the English Only forum.  however, I will try a brief answer.
A clause has a subject and predicate (like a sentence) but the term is usually used to refer to a thought within a complete sentence, as for example, a subordinate clause, joined to the principle clause by a conjunction.


> I like to eat good food,* so I go often go to good restaurants.*


One other example (my favorite):


> I believe, _that_ it will rain, _if _I wash my car.
> or alternatively:
> I believe _that, if_ I wash my car, it will rain.
> or as often said, _incorrectly_:
> I believe _that, if_ I wash my car, *that* it will rain.



If you investigate the EO forum, I suspect you will find prior discussions on this (which you could, of course, amplify if you wish).  

I was surprised at your answers defining "frase" as the same as the English "phrase".  All the years I studied Spanish, teachers used "una frase completa" to mean a complete sentence, and I have always used "cláusula" to equate to the English "phrase".  Are there differences here between Spain and LA?


----------



## josera--

jbruceismay said:


> I was surprised at your answers defining "frase" as the same as the English "phrase". All the years I studied Spanish, teachers used "una frase completa" to mean a complete sentence, and I have always used "cláusula" to equate to the English "phrase". Are there differences here between Spain and LA?


Thank you very much. You are right, "una frase completa" means a complete sentence, I only was defining "frase" from the English "point of view". I don't know anything about differences between Spain and LA.
Regards.


----------



## ACQM

Ok then 

Oración=complete phrase
Sintagma=phrase
Oración subordinada=clause

¿Is that so?


----------



## fynn5422

Gracias a todos.


----------



## ivaleria

- Una oración es una construcción en la cual es esencial que haya un verbo *conjugado*: _Respiramos / Llovió mucho / Los niños hacen la tarea._
- Una frase es una expresión que comunica una idea de manera impersonal (sin ninguna conjugación verbal): _Prohibido fumar / A palabras necias, oídos sordos / etc._
- Una cláusula está constituída por dos o más oraciones relacionadas (generalmente enlazadas por el adverbio "que", o donde, cuando, etc.:
_Esta mañana leí una noticia que me impresionó mucho / Iré dondequiera que tú me digas que vaya_


----------



## arpch01

Lo siento por usar este hilo otra vez pero me quedo confundido con estas palabras también.  Sé que oración es la traducción directa de "sentence" pero me parece que también hay contextos cuando se puede usar "frase" para decir "sentence" (como el ejemplo de 'frase completa' arriba).

¿Cuándo se puede usar frase en vez de oración?

Mil gracias-


----------



## duvija

¿Quieren saber la verdad? (no la verdad que indican los libros, sino la del uso real). 
Oración, dado que además significa 'plegaria' (o algo parecido), no se usa en el idioma de la calle.
Y entre 'cláusula y frase', usamos cualquiera de las dos para lo que es 'sentence' en inglés. Es que una división entre dos, alcanza. Entre tres, es más difícil. Por lo común, cuando decimos 'cláusula' nos referimos a la definida como 'oración'.

Ya sé, me aguantaré los gritos de los que van a insistir que 'oración' la usa todo el mundo y en todos lados. Créanme, no es cierto.

saludos


----------



## elianecanspeak

JB said:


> I was surprised at your answers defining "frase" as the same as the English "phrase".  All the years I studied Spanish, teachers used "una frase completa" to mean a complete sentence, and I have always used "cláusula" to equate to the English "phrase".  Are there differences here between Spain and LA?




I have been confused because I have heard US Spanish teachers use " frase" for "sentence".
Below are the translations of "sentence" from the forums dictionaries, one citing only "oración' as a linguistic term and the other including both as linguistic terms :

Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe:
sentence ['sentəns] I	nombre 
1 *  frase; Ling oración* 

Pocket Oxford Spanish Dictionary © 2005 Oxford University Press:
sentence1 /'sentn̩s / || /'sentəns/ sustantivo
*(Ling) oración f, frase f*

I also wrote a post yesterday asking whether "*frase*" and "*locución*" were synonymous, both meaning "*phrase*", and got this answer:
"Sí, Manxo tiene razón. Son sinónimos.
Mira, una de las acepciones de "locución" que vienen en la RAE: 3. f. Gram. Grupo de palabras que forman sentido.
Que es prácticamente igual a la definición de "frase": 1. f. Conjunto de palabras que basta para formar sentido, especialmente cuando no llega a constituir oración."


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> ¿Quieren saber la verdad? (no la verdad que indican los libros, sino la del uso real).
> Oración, dado que además significa 'plegaria' (o algo parecido), no se usa en el idioma de la calle.
> Y entre 'cláusula y frase', usamos cualquiera de las dos para lo que es 'sentence' en inglés. Es que una división entre dos, alcanza. Entre tres, es más difícil. Por lo común, cuando decimos 'cláusula' nos referimos a la definida como 'oración'.
> 
> Ya sé, me aguantaré los gritos de los que van a insistir que 'oración' la usa todo el mundo y en todos lados. Créanme, no es cierto.
> 
> saludos



Si confieso que sólo uso *"frase" *para significar 'sentence' 'phrase' y 'clause' ¿quedo como demasiado inculta?

*"Oración"* para mí además de plegaria o rezo, significa oración gramatical. No la digo, pero podría escribirla siempre así con su adjetivito de gramatical detrás.

*"Cláusula" *jamás la digo y sólo la he leido antes de firmar un contrato comercial, porque siempre hay que leerlos, incluso las cláusulas. aaajjj!

Muy pobre mi vocabulario, pero yo uso  "frase" para 'sentence' y 'clause'. Y a veces "expresión" para 'phrase'.


----------



## arpch01

elianecanspeak said:


> I have been confused because I have heard US Spanish teachers use " frase" for "sentence".



I have to admit this is the reason I resurrected this thread... I'm a Spanish teacher myself and find using frase to be convenient since it's a cognate of sorts, but I would like to avoid incorrect usage of the word.


----------



## ACQM

ivaleria said:


> - Una oración es una construcción en la cual es esencial que haya un verbo *conjugado*: _Respiramos / Llovió mucho / Los niños hacen la tarea._
> - Una frase es una expresión que comunica una idea de manera impersonal (sin ninguna conjugación verbal): _Prohibido fumar / A palabras necias, oídos sordos / etc._
> - Una cláusula está constituída por dos o más oraciones relacionadas (generalmente enlazadas por el adverbio "que", o donde, cuando, etc.:
> _Esta mañana leí una noticia que me impresionó mucho / Iré dondequiera que tú me digas que vaya_



Lo que tu llamas "cláusula" es decir una oración formada por varias oraciones, yo lo estudié como "oración compuesta" y en una "oración compuesta" podemos encontrar una o más "oraciones subordinadas", por ejemplo: "Mi madre me llama porque está preocupada" es una oración compuesta con el verbo principal "llama" que tiene una oración subordinada "porque (mi madre) está preocupada". En otros casos no hay subordinación "Canto y bailo" tiene dos verbos conjugados y ambos son igualmente "principales".


----------



## elianecanspeak

cbrena said:


> . . .  yo uso  . . . a veces "expresión" para 'phrase'.



"Y yo digo "modismo" o "frase hecho" para "expression" en inglés -- pero después de reflejar, acuerdo contiga que en inglés "expression" and "phrase" puede ser sinónomos. 

eg:"Pushing up daisies" is a phrase/expression that means being dead (as in being in the grave where the only occupation is to push up the flowers above you so that they pop up through the ground.


----------



## carrieaa

Hello:

To get around the oración/frase problem, my Spanish teacher would say "una frase completa".  

Carrie


----------



## JorgeHoracio

As I use them, "oración" is a complete sentence.
Frase is any group of words, which may or not form a complete sentence.
So loosely we often use "frase" instead of "sentence"

I think that is the way it's taught here (or at least how it used to be taught)

Also: I was taught that "¡hola!", is one type of sentence: oración unimembre, (which is not composed of subject and predicate).


----------



## Spug

Hola,



JorgeHoracio said:


> As I use them, "oración" is a complete sentence.
> Frase is any group of words, which may or not form a complete sentence.
> So loosely we often use "frase" instead of "sentence"
> 
> I think that is the way it's taught here (or at least how it used to be taught...



He trabajado de editor/traductor (español > inglés) en libros de texto bilingües acá en EE.UU. y siempre se usa _oración_ para _sentence_. Dicho eso, recuerdo que cuando estudiaba español en la escuela secundaria hace muuuuucho tiempo, nos enseñaron la palabra _frase_. No sé por qué.

Además... he notado que todos mis colegas hispanohablantes (nativos) usan _oración_.

Espero que les ayude un poquito, y saludos.


----------



## cbrena

Spug said:


> Además... he notado que todos mis colegas hispanohablantes (nativos) usan _oración_.



Yo utilizo la palabra _"oración"_ para hablar de oraciones gramaticales, de oraciones compuestas, subordinadas, etc. Podría usar en este foro: _" les agradecería que corrigieran mis errores si no es correcta la siguiente oración"_

Pero nunca diría:

"Tu hermana  utilizó una _oración_ preciosa para describir a su novio".

"Dijo unas _oraciones_ de agradecimiento al final de la reunión"

Yo necesito utilizar la palabra _frase_ en vez de _oración_ en estas oraciones (ésta sí),  si no, me da la risa al decirlo.

¿Realmente utilizan estas _oraciones_ tus colegas hispanohablantes (nativos)?

No hay ironía en mi pregunta, simplemente yo necesito la palabra _frase_ para hablar sin sentirme pedante.

Éste es mi intento de explicar la diferencia entre_ frase_ y _oración_ sin tener en cuenta sus diferencias gramaticales y sus significados, sino su uso habitual en conversaciones.

Por eso dije que estaba de acuerdo con *duvija* en que la palabra _"oración"_ prácticamente no la uso.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## eli-chi

cbrena:
Aquí se está intentando definir qué es una oración (gramatical) - frase- cláusula, para poder distinguir qué se entiende por cada una de ellas.


----------



## Spug

Hla,



cbrena said:


> ¿Realmente utilizan estas _oraciones_ tus colegas hispanohablantes (nativos)?



Bueno, sí... _en los contextos que dije_, o sea, en contextos pedagógicos en el trabajo, cuando estamos editando libros de gramática o artes del lenguaje, por ejemplo. En el habla cotidiana, no. Es como dijiste arriba: lo más común sería _frase_.

Discúlpame si mi mensaje era confuso... saludos.


----------



## Víctor Adán

Esta terminología en español, por desgracia, elude las definiciones contundentes. Mientras que en inglés existen claras distinciones entre “phrase” y “clause” y “sentence”, en español ni los gramáticos se ponen de acuerdo al respecto. Por ejemplo:

—A veces se dice _frase_ para referirse a un “phrase”, otras veces a un “sentence”.
—La palabra _oración_ a veces equivale a “clause”, otras veces a “sentence”.

—Luego intervienen otras voces —como _sintagma_, _locución_, _giro_— que equivalen en mayor o menor medida a “phrase”, y todavía otras —_enunciado_, _proposición_, _período_, etc.— que pueden equivaler a “sentence”, si bien estos términos los manejan casi exclusivamente los lingüistas y sus semejantes.


----------



## eli-chi

En el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas encontré esto:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=se
*1.* *cláusula *o* construcción* *absoluta.*  Aquella en la que se unen directamente, sin la presencia de un verbo en  forma personal, un sujeto y un elemento predicativo, normalmente un  participio, pero también un gerundio, un adjetivo e incluso un adverbio o  un grupo preposicional, y que equivale a una oración subordinada  adverbial, casi siempre de significado temporal. Son cláusulas o  construcciones absolutas las secuencias que aparecen resaltadas en los  ejemplos siguientes: _*Acabado el partido*, los jugadores se retiraron a los vestuarios; *Estando tú allí,* no se atreverá a intentarlo; *Todo listo,*_ _nos dispusimos a emprender la marcha; *Ya en Madrid*, los Reyes saludaron_ _al público allí congregado_.  Como se ve, mantienen cierta independencia del resto del enunciado, del  que se separan mediante pausas (comas en la escritura).

También está lo relativo a "oración" (37 tipos, con ejemplos), definida como "Estructura sintáctica constituida por un sujeto (→ sujeto) y un predicado (→ predi cado).


----------



## elianecanspeak

cbrena said:


> Yo utilizo la palabra _"oración"_ para hablar de oraciones gramaticales, de oraciones compuestas, subordinadas, etc. Podría usar en este foro: _" les agradecería que corrigieran mis errores si no es correcta la siguiente oración"_
> 
> Pero nunca diría:
> -"Tu hermana  utilizó una _oración_ preciosa para describir a su novio".
> -"Dijo unas _oraciones_ de agradecimiento al final de la reunión"
> -Yo necesito utilizar la palabra _frase_ en vez de _oración_ en estas oraciones (ésta sí),  si no, me da la risa al decirlo.
> -¿Realmente utilizan estas _oraciones_ tus colegas hispanohablantes (nativos)?



Gracias cbrena por señalar la distinción entre lo académica y lo cotidiano y por los buenos ejemplos.  Los términos adadémicos son importante para aquellos de nosotros que estudiemos o enseñemos el castellaño o la linguística, y para participar en este hilo.

Al mismo tiempo, para hablar como nativo tenemos que entender hablar al nivel apropriado para el ambiente. Y en realidad, es una parte  crucial de la linguística y la enseñanza de un idioma.


----------



## eli-chi

elianecanspeak said:


> Gracias cbrena por señalar la distinción entre lo académica y lo cotidiano y por los buenos ejemplos.  Los términos adadémicos son importante para aquellos de nosotros que estudiemos o enseñemos el castellaño o la linguística, y para participar en este hilo.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, para hablar como nativo tenemos que entender hablar al nivel apropriado para el ambiente. Y en realidad, es una parte  crucial de la linguística y la enseñanza de un idioma.


Por estos lados, lo común es que se use "_palabras_ _de (elogio, agradecimiento, etc.)_".  No "frase", ni "oración".  
¿En inglés se usa decir "phrase" o "sentence" para ese tipo de casos?


----------



## Forero

eli-chi said:


> Por estos lados, lo común es que se use "_palabras_ _de (elogio, agradecimiento, etc.)_".  No "frase", ni "oración".
> ¿En inglés se usa decir "phrase" o "sentence" para ese tipo de casos?


Yo sólo diría "words of praise", "words of gratitude", etc.


----------



## eli-chi

Forero said:


> Yo sólo diría "words of praise", "words of gratitude", etc.


Eso me parecía.  Gracias, Forero.


----------

